# HILTON HEAD- 3bed/3bath- EGRET POINT-March 1 to 8th.



## jeffwill (Feb 8, 2014)

Get out of the snow and begin the golf season @ Hilton Head.

HUGE 3bed/3bath.  TWO master suites on 1st. floor and twin beds + full bath on 2nd floor.

Egret Point (Spinnaker Resorts) is located in Shipyard Plantation and is a RCI GOLD CROWN RESORT.

The price for 7 days is $595.00.  $85./per night for up to 8 person occupancy.

The large patio has a beautiful lagoon view.

I am the owner and love this condo.  I will be there if you're not.


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 11, 2014)

Tell a friend--- this is a DEAL.


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 13, 2014)

PRICED REDUCED  to $395.00 !!!!!

We really need to be elsewhere.

Take advantage of this great offer-----  if you like the condo--- I'll give it to you.


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 17, 2014)

This is only $56./night-- with no additional taxes or fees.


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 21, 2014)

This week is coming up soon--- we can split the week for a shorter stay.


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 25, 2014)

This  week has  been rented.


----------

